# scary stuff.. but am i surprised?



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Waited too long...  I dont know if our world can pull things together fast enough to stop whats happening.

http://www.commondreams.org/archive/2008/02/15/7082/


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

thats creepy, and Really Really bad...entire sections of the Ocean are pretty much dying off!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

that cerupula (sp) stuff freaks me out too...  Have you guys seen that?


----------

